# what #s will i get with this cam?



## silver04gto (Dec 4, 2004)

what kinda #'s u think i will get with this cam 228/228, .588"/.588", 112 LSA.
btw cam is coming from Texas Speed & Performance . 

I have the following mods K&N CAI ,Jba plugs wires ,NGK TR-55 plugs, Jba Headers , Jba catless mids , Magnaflow exhaust..

also will people know i have a cam when they hear it ? Which i want...

thanks Travis


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

Do not know what numbers you will make. But yes the camshaft will lope/thump. Folks will know you have a camshaft. 

It does state Choppy Idle on TSP's website.


----------



## silver04gto (Dec 4, 2004)

Felix C. said:


> Do not know what numbers you will make. But yes the camshaft will lope/thump. Folks will know you have a camshaft.
> 
> It does state Choppy Idle on TSP's website.



thanks i seen that but wasnt sure it also says up to 65 rwhp which i dont believe that so thats y i asked the other question... but if i get even close to that rock on... im guessing about 30-40 rwhp.


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

http://www.compcams.com/Community/Articles/Details.asp?ID=-1044516358

similar cam tested here. The middle graph. I few degress less than yours. Should give a bit of an example as to where you power will be.

Maybe the bottom graph is more appropriate as it is a 228/230, but the article indicates more power was there with tuning and adjusted rev limiter/fuel shutoff.


----------



## silver04gto (Dec 4, 2004)

kool thanks


----------

